# Wild Rose is looking for companions for Noah- Texas



## Al & Bobby

Do you remember Noah and the bunnies? They live at a rehab center, Wild Rose Rescue Ranch, in Whitehouse, Texas. 

Georganne Lenham called and asked if i would help find unreleasable pigeons they could adopt as companions for Noah.

This is their site:
http://www.wildroserescueranch.com/index.htm

(903) 253-6147 or
(903) 839-8948
[email protected]

The first book about Noah and his fosters is coming out next month. At that time, Georgeanne and her husband Bob want to reach out in order to teach people about pigeons with Noah and the new pigeons in their posters and press releases.

They're hoping one of the adopted birds will be white or mostly white like Noah. He's a banded homer, not a king.

Al
Pigeon People


----------



## Msfreebird

Such a beautiful story


----------



## Feefo

That is great! There should be no problem finding a choice of companions.

Cynthia


----------



## kippermom

*move to adoption section??*

Maybe a moderator could move this to the adoption section??? They might get more coverage there from people with spare birds who needs homes.


----------



## Skyeking

kippermom said:


> Maybe a moderator could move this to the adoption section??? They might get more coverage there from people with spare birds who needs homes.


That was my first thought...


----------



## mr squeaks

I SOOOO hope that Noah gets a wonderful mate!!

He's such a love and a TERRIFIC foster pij parent!!

Perhaps his offspring would inherit his trait too!!

Please keep us updated!!

Love and Hugs
Shi


----------



## Bella

Al & Bobby said:


> Do you remember Noah and the bunnies? They live at a rehab center, Wild Rose Rescue Ranch, in Whitehouse, Texas.
> 
> Georganne Lenham called and asked if i would help find unreleasable pigeons they could adopt as companions for Noah.
> 
> This is their site:
> http://www.wildroserescueranch.com/index.htm
> 
> (903) 253-6147 or
> (903) 839-8948
> [email protected]
> 
> The first book about Noah and his fosters is coming out next month. At that time, Georgeanne and her husband Bob want to reach out in order to teach people about pigeons with Noah and the new pigeons in their posters and press releases.
> 
> They're hoping one of the adopted birds will be white or mostly white like Noah. He's a banded homer, not a king.
> 
> Al
> Pigeon People


I have a young (late 2009 banded) homer hen. She is all white except for a few tail feathers that are streaked with blue at the very tips. She's a very quiet and submissive bird in the loft. I have no mate for her...poor gal is lonely. I would gladly send her to Noah if they can send me a box


----------



## Al & Bobby

Bella said:


> I have a young (late 2009 banded) homer hen. She is all white except for a few tail feathers that are streaked with blue at the very tips. She's a very quiet and submissive bird in the loft. I have no mate for her...poor gal is lonely. I would gladly send her to Noah if they can send me a box



Your pijjy is beautiful. Why don't you call the Lenhams and ask? Where are you?

Al (w Bobby)


----------



## Al & Bobby

Georganne said she'd pay for shipping, so she surely can send a box. Or i have some you can use.


----------



## Bella

Al & Bobby said:


> Georganne said she'd pay for shipping, so she surely can send a box. Or i have some you can use.


That's great, I have sent you a PM


----------



## Al & Bobby

Thanks for getting in touch with Georganne.


----------



## Big T

Hey Bella,
I'm sending you a box with two pigeons this week, just use it to mail the bird to them.

Just a thought,
Tony


----------



## Big T

I just found out you are looking for a white flightless female for Noah???? I have a spayed leg female with a broke wing. She might be just what you want. PM your number and we will talk. 

Tony


----------



## Al & Bobby

Big T said:


> I just found out you are looking for a white flightless female for Noah???? I have a spayed leg female with a broke wing. She might be just what you want. PM your number and we will talk.
> 
> Tony


Thanks, but who are you talking to? The info is in the first post above. Georganne and Bob Lenham want to adopt.

Al


----------



## Al & Bobby

Big T said:


> Hey Bella,
> I'm sending you a box with two pigeons this week, just use it to mail the bird to them.
> 
> Just a thought,
> Tony


Tony

You're sending a box with two spaces or with two pigeons to Bella?

Al


----------



## Big T

Al & Bobby said:


> Thanks, but who are you talking to? The info is in the first post above. Georganne and Bob Lenham want to adopt.
> 
> Al


Thanks, it helps to read from the beginning.
Tony


----------



## Big T

Al & Bobby said:


> Tony
> 
> You're sending a box with two spaces or with two pigeons to Bella?
> 
> Al


Two pigeons in one box, but her female can fly and they are looking for one that can't. I have one I will give them. As a baby she got a spayed leg. I splint the leg trying to fix it but then she fell out the nest box and broke her wing. I know, I know, I had the best intentions with the worst results. From her I learned and take better care of my young now. She is a good bird and I pet her daily but she would be happier with more personal care and a mate like her.

Tony


----------



## Big T

Well, my Bird has a name, Noel, and a new home.

Tony


----------



## Bella

That is SO great Tony! I hope Georgeanne will be able stop in some time and maybe post some photos of the happy couple!


----------



## Big T

I see a new book, Noal finds a new God, Noel!!!! The sooner he learns the nest is ruled by women the happier his life!!!

Voice of experience,
Tony


----------



## Big T

Story of Noel,

Noah gets a girl friend, her name is now Noel. Noel was born but her sibling was not so she was a lone baby. At the time I was new to pigeons and believed it was best to leave the mates alone to raise the squabs. I was wrong! Noel got a spayed leg and because I left her alone it got bad. I didn't know it at the time but when the squab is close to being weaned they are really too old to fix a bad spayed leg, but I tried. I tied her legs together about an inch and a half apart in the hopes of fixing her leg instead during the night she somehow fell out of the nestbox got her wing hung and broke it. So now I got a flightless, legless bird. A friend was going to put her out of her misery for me but when he caught her she pecked the sh*t out of him. I figured if she has that much fight then she deserves to live. So for about the last year, Noel has lived on the floor of my loft as a reminded to take better care of my birds. I fixed her a place in the corner and would handle her each time I entered the loft. She was always first to eat and knew which side of the loft to be on when I was cleaning. I always felt sorry for her and my stupidity that cause her life to be the way it is and wanted more for her. Then came Noah. Noah is a flightless, legless bird from a gunshoot that Georganna has been taking great care of. Now thanks to Georganna Noah has a girlfriend and Noel has a much better home where she is spoiled.

There is a God,
Tony


----------



## Elizabethy

I'm SO happy for Noah AND Noel! 



And I bet they are REALLY happy!!


----------



## mr squeaks

*Sending OUR CONGRATULATIONS to NOAH and NOEL!!*

May they live a long and happy life!! What a great "ending/beginning!"

Love and Hugs

Shi/Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## alienbaby

Elizabethy said:


> I'm SO happy for Noah AND Noel!
> 
> And I bet they are REALLY happy!!


I completely agree! Such good news-- I'm glad they're together and I'm sure they're enjoying one another's company!


----------



## doveone52

Big T, you have a BIG heart to match!


----------

